# Connecting Laptop to LG TV screen as monitor



## MiriamKatz

Help! I'm trying to connect my Sony Vaio laptop to my LG LED television using VGA cable. There is a place on the side of my laptop that will accomodate the 15 prong VGA cable as well as in the back of the television, there is also a 15 prong outlet that would accept the VGA cable, and it is labled RGB (IN) PC and when both ports are connected via VGA casble, I do not get the computer screen to show on my television monitor. I've changed the source, but I do not have VGA listed as one of the television sources, but I do have RGB PC and when I click on that option, I get an "Invalid Format" signal on the televison screen. Can someone out there please help me through this torment????!!!!! Thanks! ray:


----------



## belfasteddie

Normally you connect the cable with a D ( 15 pin ) connector to the comp and then to the TV. Switch the Tv on and select "PC"on the remote.


----------



## MiriamKatz

That is what I have, a 15 pin cable, and when connected from the computer to the television, not a thing happens...even when input changed to PC...
Any other suggestions????


----------



## Mikhalkov

Have you tried hitting the external monitor output button on your laptop and/or tried to enable the TV in the Display Properties?
Also, try it at a lower resolution. Sometimes it can cause problems with LCD TVs.


----------



## MiriamKatz

Thank you all to have answered my question...Mikhalkov, you have provided the missing action that I needed to take to get the computer to the television monitor....thanks so much!!


----------



## cltwhite

I have also experienced similar problem with my lappy to tv connection but after changing the resolution I got it properly....


----------



## Cdarc

I've followed these instructions and it works for me too! thanks for the advice. But I'm having trouble with the sound. The sound is coming from my laptop and not from my tv.. Do I need an additional cable or is it a setting I have to adjust? Please help!


----------

